# You know you have an awesome girlfriend when...



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

So I am going to say that I am just about the luckiest guy in the world. I woke up this morning and told my girlfriend happy valentines day and give her a card, chocolates and flowers.. She says that she has a present for me outside ! I look out the window and attached to my truck is a 19' stoner with a brand new 90 tohatsu. Kind of struck me odd because it looked very similar to her dads boat. Well, apparently she talked her dad into getting a 21' shoalwater and just flat out giving me this boat!!! I go to pick up the title tomorrow from her dad!! Also, my girl added in that if I'm not on the water atleast every other wkend that her and her friends were going to take it down to Corpus and go fish without me.... Like I said, I'm pretty sure I'm the luckiest guy in the world!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Better keep that girl!!!! Congrats on the new sled...

BTW.. What's her sisters name? J/K


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Lucky SOB!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## henryg (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats!! Hold on to her.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like you caught a keeper there. Life is so much better when you can spend it with someone who has the same interests as you do. So you better not let her down. Now get out on the water (with her) and be happy. Congrats


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Good God! NICE !!!

We are gonna need some pics...


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

You got a keeper.Treat her right. Congrads on the boat.


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

So, when's the wedding?????


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Man and I thought I my Shimano tackle bag was an awesome gift. You've gotta go and post this stuff! Ha, that's an awesome man, congratulations!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

posts no good w/o pics of boat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Which has the nicest lower unit...Girlfriend or the boat?


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Which has the nicest lower unit...Girlfriend or the boat?


 LMAO!!! You lucky dog, I was happy with choc. strawberries. LMK when she's single :doowapsta

Seriously, swweeeetttttt!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

So her dad 'gave' his boat to his boyfriend-in-law and not his son-in-law? WOW! So the next question is to you, What are you waiting on?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I think it also helped that I asked her Dad for his blessing last week... so actually soon to be son in law. I'll get pictures up when I can. As for right now, I'm going to go play with my new toy.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

No getting away from her now. You gotta marry that one! She snagged you like a big ole sow trout!!!!!!! Now swim into the net......


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Man I thought I had it made all I got was a 12 pack and a kiss.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Boy&#8230;I feel neglected now!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

man now I feel bad all I got was a 2012 ram laramie 4x4, dude thats a sweet chick to pull something like that off and a hell of a future father in law to boot, lucky man best of wishes and go get that darn thing slimey (pun intended)


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

clint623 said:


> So I am going to say that I am just about the luckiest guy in the world. I woke up this morning and told my girlfriend happy valentines day and give her a card, chocolates and flowers.. She says that she has a present for me outside ! I look out the window and attached to my truck is a 19' stoner with a brand new 90 tohatsu. Kind of struck me odd because it looked very similar to her dads boat. Well, apparently she talked her dad into getting a 21' shoalwater and just flat out giving me this boat!!! I go to pick up the title tomorrow from her dad!! Also, my girl added in that if I'm not on the water atleast every other wkend that her and her friends were going to take it down to Corpus and go fish without me.... Like I said, I'm pretty sure I'm the luckiest guy in the world!


you may be lucky but I'm not sure how smart you are. You realize you just announced to the world on the internet for all perpetuity that you are sleeping with your girlfriend outside of marriage? How does she feel about that with the world knowing that fact?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Forget the girl, sounds like a great father in law! LOL

All kidding aside, sounds like you struck it right and got a great girl and family to go along with it. Better behave.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Super Dave said:


> you may be lucky but I'm not sure how smart you are. You realize you just announced to the world on the internet for all perpetuity that you are sleeping with your girlfriend outside of marriage? How does she feel about that with the world knowing that fact?


Well he obviously has her fathers blessing..

congrats on the new boat your a lucky man.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> you may be lucky but I'm not sure how smart you are. You realize you just announced to the world on the internet for all perpetuity that you are sleeping with your girlfriend outside of marriage? How does she feel about that with the world knowing that fact?


Wow, this sounds like a 19th century statement. Heck, it's from China or other Asian countries where having sex before marriage is a big "no" )
By the way, it's totally off topic.

Op, congrats man !!! you just hook on a mermaid :an4:


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

nice! All i got was coffee and a BJ....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

So now you're going to have to give her a ring !


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

Keep an eye on her, something's fishy 'bout this!!! Women, they can't be trusted 

Congrats though, you got you a one of a kind for sure


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got an idea.
Since U post this on the valentine day, U might as well send us an invitation to ur wedding.
I'm sure some of us will show up


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> No getting away from her now. You gotta marry that one! She snagged you like a big ole sow trout!!!!!!! Now swim into the net......


LOL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Definitely a keeper. Mine thinks Im obsessed with fishing and i told her "**** right I am!" good job bro


-mac-


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, but what did your wife get you?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My gf got me a card. Shes in nursing school so i let her slide. She does love to go fishing with me though. I had her gigging flounder last fall on foot for over three miles and she never complained once. Just for that i made her a custom gig with pink wraps and her initials on it. 


-mac-


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

jewfish said:


> posts no good w/o pics of boat


Let me correct this - "posts no good w/o pics of girlfriend"​


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Hold on to her! They are VERY hard to come by.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is she HOT...YES, YES, we need pics... of BOTH Boat and Girl!!!

Happy Valentines Day!!!!

I'm envious!!!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Pics on there way?


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

*



you may be lucky but I'm not sure how smart you are. You realize you just announced to the world on the internet for all perpetuity that you are sleeping with your girlfriend outside of marriage? How does she feel about that with the world knowing that fact?

Click to expand...

****?


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

pics of girl in boat?


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

This is one smart woman your dating, she talked her dad into a boat and got you one in the process. She now has options for getting on the water 

Better be careful, I smell a trap! :slimer:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro. RUN while you still CAN ... !


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

everyone thinks this is fine and dandy but what she really did was tighten her grip around his huevos!






just kidding! kinda! congrats on the new ride, we need pics ASAP of both both and girlfriend!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> everyone thinks this is fine and dandy but what she really did was tighten her grip around his huevos!
> 
> just kidding! kinda! congrats on the new ride, we need pics ASAP of both both and girlfriend!


lol yeah pretty much guaranteed the ring with that one hahaha


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

just make sure you get the title,,,in your name,,,quick,,,you never know what might happen


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

All i can say is WOW!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Man, you got yourself a keeper! Huge congrats! If that aint love I dont know what is!..Dip


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

post no good w/o pics of girlfriend......lol
sounds like you have a keeper


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*you are funny*



Super Dave said:


> you may be lucky but I'm not sure how smart you are. You realize you just announced to the world on the internet for all perpetuity that you are sleeping with your girlfriend outside of marriage? How does she feel about that with the world knowing that fact?


1st let me say congrats, I will pretend to be happy for you..I am really a lil'salty right now, yes I am hating on you player....lol j/k I'm happy when any man anywhere is percieved to be winning when it comes to the opposite sex, they always seem to win no matter what........I did say percieved.... lol

Now addressing this statement or whatever from Super Dave

well being that i'm pretty sure 99.4% of all people dating are or have been doing the horizantal slam dance at least once or twice before they get married these days so i'm pretty sure that only a infintesimal % of people on the internet let alone this SITE even gave that a thought until you said it..... All i was thinking was man all I got was a freaking card and a I love you and now I have to question that I love you thing..lol

Now biblically speaking, yes you have a point, but you are also judging and assuming that she actually stays with him or spent the night(even if she does in this economy I understand-lol).How do you know somebody didnt drive her over there pulling the boat or something to just go in on the man when he is all excited about his boat?...

I'm pretty sure the Bible says something about judging others and I know the saying has been around since before I was born i'm guessing but you know what happens when you assume dont you?

But in all seriousness, in this day age there is no way in heck i'd ever get married without somewhat knowing what i was getting, these women aren't always as virtuous as they were "alleged" to be back in the day so i'm not gone lock myself in and we aren't at least compatible in that dept if you know what i mean.(Yeah we know they all can change and fool you once you are locked in, trust me been there done that-lol)

Let me ask you, would you buy a truck or a boat which is a depreciating asset which you know you are going to be replacing one day without testing it out?

Well,taking on a wife to which you are going to be stuck(supposed to be but i'm a witness it doesnt always happen-lol) with the rest of your life and you aren't going to try it out, ever? Well Poo on you....(thats me being nice-lol)

Drops mic, walking off stage

Back on stage for curtain call: we just want to say we did like your use of the word perpetuity in a sentence, dont hear that used everyday. I'm sure google thanked you for getting them a few extra clicks today.lol..(ok, im just messing with you, but I know some of you had to look it up, later) excuse my typos


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> you may be lucky but I'm not sure how smart you are. You realize you just announced to the world on the internet for all perpetuity that you are sleeping with your girlfriend outside of marriage? How does she feel about that with the world knowing that fact?


Hope I never meet your daughter.. That's if you have one. 

You have to test drive the car before you buy it.. Isn't that how it goes?


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrat's Man you can't beat that! Take care of that girl, or there will be a bunch of 2coolers on the prowl J/J. As far as Super Dave thanks nobody needs to go to church on Sunday we all got an online sermon!!!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Like the old saying goes "a man chases a women until SHE CATCHES HIM"
and it so sounds like, ya been caught!!, LOL
Good luck, sounds like ya got a keeper, and I know, good women are hard to find.


----------



## Yorktown Slam (Nov 29, 2011)

that is awesome, lucky sob....


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah,Yeah,Yeah. Put a ring on her finger and see what happens..:help:


JJ sounds like you did good. Congrats


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Does she have a sister? I am in line for the 21 ft her dad just bought.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

juror81 said:


> Does she have a sister? I am in line for the 21 ft her dad just bought.


LOL!! I hear ya on that one!!


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

Dude.... What's her name in case she dumps you...? Just sayin... lol

Oh, and congrats for just falling neck deep into your good fortune!


----------



## OldLoggerhead (Dec 11, 2011)

OMG!! Y'all cant actually believe that story!! It has to be a joke about the perfect non existant fantasy woman!!


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

i got nothing.......n o t h i n g


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

6 pages and no pics? Not calling you a liar, i just want to see the rig.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

any pictures of the boat yet?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

She must have broken up with him or he ain't doing something right, cuz there sure seems to be alot of talk about him running a flatbottom as his guide boat????


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> She must have broken up with him or he ain't doing something right, cuz there sure seems to be alot of talk about him running a flatbottom as his guide boat????


stoners are flat bottom and would suck to guide out of.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> stoners are flat bottom and would suck to guide out of.


Below sure doesnt sound like a Stoner like the one he talked about at the beginning of this thread....








Yesterday, 01:28 PM 
*clint623*








Stone cold country by the grace of God
Join Date: Jan 30 2012
Age: 22

I would also go with a flatbottom with a tunnel. Mine has a 1/4 tunnel and it gets the job done pretty easily. I've only stuck it on sand but never in mud. I've also got a 90 johnson pushin it. I know I curse that boat often when I see a $60,000 boat passing by but it's all I got right now.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Below sure doesnt sound like a Stoner like the one he talked about at the beginning of this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://stonerskiffs.com/services2.html look at the top right.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

clint623 said:


> So I am going to say that I am just about the luckiest guy in the world. I woke up this morning and told my girlfriend happy valentines day and give her a card, chocolates and flowers.. She says that she has a present for me outside ! I* look out the window and attached to my truck is a 19' stoner with a brand new 90 tohatsu.* Kind of struck me odd because it looked very similar to her dads boat. Well, apparently she talked her dad into getting a 21' shoalwater and just flat out giving me this boat!!! I go to pick up the title tomorrow from her dad!! Also, my girl added in that if I'm not on the water atleast every other wkend that her and her friends were going to take it down to Corpus and go fish without me.... Like I said, I'm pretty sure I'm the luckiest guy in the world!


See above... and not to mention, that other quoted post came out of a thread about whether or not to buy an aluminum boat....


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> See above... and not to mention, that other quoted post came out of a thread about whether or not to buy an aluminum boat....


 oh another thread my bad.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

a stoner for a stoner... or is it a stoner with a stoner... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha y'all are pullin up some old stuff there.. You got something against me Justin?? Didn't mean to bust your balls whenever I did...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

clint623 said:


> hahaha y'all are pullin up some old stuff there.. You got something against me Justin?? Didn't mean to bust your balls whenever I did...


hahahha... nope... just randomly stirring stuff up...

So what, she dump you or take the boat back or what???

(On a serious not, if something happened to her that isnt funny, I retract all ball busting...)


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually I did a search for "flounder gig" or something and this post showed up and I was thinking, dang, what happened with his boat! Didn't know you were the flat bottom guide, sorry about bumping that!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Need pics of boat and girlfriend or it never happen.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Profish00 said:


> Need pics of boat and girlfriend or it never happen.


ain't gettin em cause it's already done.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Fine...just the boat then.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Guess that guide business went down the drain.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

No the guide business wasn't with the intentions of using that boat.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Just for the record, this thread was derailed by the time I got here.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Have at it Kyle, I don't care for this thread anymore.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Annnnnnd in this corner is Swifty Mills..... Sorry. Did'nt read past the 10th post but I did'nt need to. God, Icrack myself up. Carry on.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

clint623 said:


> ain't gettin em cause it's already done.


Link?:cop:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

nope, as in I don't have the boat no mas


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Only thing better than that would have been a Bj lol
(black jack)


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

clint623 said:


> nope, as in I don't have the boat no mas


Stolen? Reposessed? Broken engagement? "Indian Giver"? :spineyes:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Can I have her digits? I like lonely girls with little skiffs! :cheers:


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

That was Dad making a investment. He dont want her back at his house..Slick move..LOL


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

No more boat? You got a free boat, but no longer have a boat? In three months?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Can I have her digits? I like lonely girls with little skiffs! :cheers:


BINGO!! Me too. Clint, I'd say to start a biddin war bewtween Haute and I but reading more of the thread, you have no say so in and she's long gone. As stated then, throw up the digits. Any girl that has her Dad "give" her new boyfriend a nice boat is dumb enough to let strangers talkin her into borrowing it. Let us know.

Dam Indian givers.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I read the #1 post. It's a scam dude!! 


-Nick


----------

